# Most Epic Handel Choruses and Arias



## jcn (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm having difficulty deciding which Handel oratorio to use for a future project. Which oratorios choruses and arias, aside from the ones from the Messiah, do you all tend to find the most epic?


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

jcn said:


> I'm having difficulty deciding which Handel oratorio to use for a future project. Which oratorios choruses and arias, aside from the ones from the Messiah, do you all tend to find the most epic?


For a Handel oratorio with dramatic choral music, call Saul. Er, I mean, listen to the oratorio Saul.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Dixit Dominus


----------

